# water drops!!



## mishele (Oct 18, 2009)

Was having some fun this weekend!!
1.






2.


----------



## Big (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Mishele! Sweet shots, I like the creative color choices.


----------



## camz (Oct 18, 2009)

mishele - Psychedelic!  The resulting shapes in #1 are unreal!  My first reaction was to tell you that it would be better brighter however I think that these are great b/c the light coloured reflections wouldn't be as effective if it weren't so.  :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice!  I like the color explosion!  Reminds me of Christmas somehow.


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2009)

Buckster said:


> Very nice!  I like the color explosion!  Reminds me of Christmas somehow.



It was Christmas wrapping paper that made the colors.


----------



## tnvol (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool!  I love # 1.


----------

